
Let's create the language of the internet - sherancoera
One of the biggest challenges we face today is that we all speak different languages and learning a new language is pretty hard (at least for most of us).<p>It’s also hard to translate existing languages accurately, because of the many different ways in which languages are structured.<p>My goal is to create a beautiful language that people inherently understand, is easy to convey and can be expressed easily. Rather than using a new form of letters and words, I thought of creating an alphabet of expressions based on something like “Emojis”.<p>Each expression can be tagged to words or word groups, and jointly these can express how we think and feel. We can all understand it and express it though our smartphones.<p>What do you think?
======
ColinWright
You have a number of problems ...

There is a short story by Orson Scott Card called "Unaccompanied Sonata". You
can read the wikipedia plot summary[0], but in it a composer is prohibited
from listening to other music so as to ensure that his ideas are pure,
original, and non-derivative.

And that's well and good, but science and art both progress by pushing
existing work further. It's all well and good to try to create things from
scratch, but often that simply means making the same mistakes over and over,
failing to learn from the experience of others, and getting no further simply
because you run out of time and/or enthusiasm.

So there is value in going for this with a brand spanking new approach, fresh
and unencumbered by previous work. But you are running the risk of re-
inventing the wheel.

On the other hand you could look at existing attempts to create a single
language for the world. It's been attempted before, and if you haven't heard
of them it's a measure of just how successful they were. Or in this case,
weren't.

So by all means go for it and see what you can achieve. But if you decide to
see what other people have tried, here are a few links:

[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=sapir+worf](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=sapir+worf)

[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=universal+constructed+lang...](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=universal+constructed+language)

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unaccompanied_Sonata](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unaccompanied_Sonata)

------
PaulHoule
See

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esperanto](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esperanto)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interlingua](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interlingua)

------
BlueKitt
Thats just amazing idea that i never thaught of. But someone has to create it
and start using it.I think characters would be better than emojis, because
everyone has letters available and almost every smart system uses different
emojis. But really cool idea

------
yesenadam
8|

~~~
yesenadam
More helpful responses:

1\. This sounds like a great idea: In trying to do it, you will learn a lot
about all the ways it won't work. (It seems to me.) I started writing a
program once to understand poetry & jokes. I learned a lot, like just _how
much_ humans have to know to understand this stuff. You have to know about
_everything_ just to understand one word! Best example I know of this: see the
chapter on 'over' in Lakoff's _Women, Fire and Dangerous Things_.

2\. It sounds a bit like - _music_! Maybe you could use music for that? Hmm
well no. But maybe look at Deryck Cooke's _The Language of Music_ , which is a
remarkable attempt to spell out explicitly what the
elements/motifs/phrases/melodic units in music are saying. I guess any
partially-facial-expression-based language would have a lot in common with
that.

